# Kitten for a playmate???



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

i would love to get another hav but still training kodak (only 15 weeks old)...i was wondering about getting a cat for a playmate for him while im at work? what do y'all think? what breed would be good for a hav that likes to play?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

YES, they will love each other!

I had 3 year-old cat Bruin when Henry came into the household. Bruin was very patient with him when Henry was a young'n and now they are the best of buddies.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Maybe you can find a kitten in a shelter???


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

*Kitten*

My cat, Nitro, was about 5 when I brought home Tucker. She wasn't crazy about him at first, but just kept out of his way. Now she plays with him, taunts him, and helps a lot to keep him company, although you'd never hear _her_ say that! When they wrestle it sounds like she's being torn from limb to limb, but she eggs him on. She also is the "top dog" around here, being the elder. She drinks first, gets first pick of places to nap, samples his food when she wants... I'm glad to have her to help give him company.

Getting a kitten or young cat will probably mean that they are much better pals.

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't know if havs just love cats or what but my neighbors have cats and my Zoe loves them...they are not as crazy about her but they are really coming around...today the cat actually approached her first. Wish I could show a pic because it is really cute


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

oh i'd def adopt a cat from a shelter...good to see that your havs get along with cats...my parents has a old cat (15 yrs old)-Kodak wanted to play but Mr. Lazy their cat hissed at him haha...ive always liked cats...i think kodak will like having someone to play with


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd and my Ragdoll Tucker are best friends. Tucker was almost two years old when we brought Todd home but within a week they were wrestling and taking turns playing chase/tackle/RLH around the house. 
My other cat Diesel is a persian mix and he tolerates Todd chewing on his ears (Todd's favorite activity) but doesn't really engage him in play. 
I think that any breed or a shelter cat/kitten would be a great choice. 
Taking the time to find a shelter or rescue that will work with you in finding a cat with the personality and temperment that you're looking for would make it less stressful.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I think you could head over to a shelter. The folks there will recommend one of the kittens or even younger cats that would make a good pet in a puppy-home since they are able to determine temperment.

here's a fun video of Henry & Bruin when Henry was 15 weeks or so.
It's my first attempt at posting on youtube and is still dark, but I have to say, the cat was the best babysitter!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would hold out and get another Havanese when you are ready! There is nothing like two Neezers wrestling and running around the house.... well maybe there is, 3!!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

You all know that Gryff has some issues with other dogs - big coward that he is. However, he seems to love cats. Maybe he doesn't know how sharp their claws are.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I'd say go for it! Try to get a kitten or young cat. That way they'll grow up together and become best buds.

Salsa loves her kitty. Our cat is 5 years old and very sensitive so it took her about 5 months before she would have anything to do with Salsa, but finally she is coming around.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver's full brother Tucker lives with 2 cats


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks for the great ideas! the pound would know the best kitten for kodak..he loves to play! what do ya'll do about the cat litter? im sure kodak would love to jump and play in it haha


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I keep the litterbox in a bathtub. Salsa can't jump up that high so she can't get to it.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

I just saw Cats 101 on Animal Planet. There are definitely cats that love to play with dogs, I remember ragdolls being one of the breeds. The first Havanese we met, my son's friend's dog Maya has her own kitty cat to play with. Wish I could get one for Sophie but my DH would die...really allergic!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I'd recommend a covered one, and up high would be good. Izzy likes the "tootsie roll" snack bar. I have to work hard to keep her out of it.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I keep my litter boxes in the basement. The dogs won't go down the basement steps, so this works out for me. 

I have 2 ragdoll cats. My Abbie is now 11 and when she was a kitten, I lived with a roomate who had a dog. They were the best of friends. We went through many years since them without a dog, so she has not adjusted as well to Brady and Dugan. My Jake is 9 and he will play with them some. I think getting a younger cat or one who spent a lot of time with dogs would be a good move. Although, my mom has a cat who has never been around dogs and just loves the boys when they visit. Her cat should bark though since he is so doglike!


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

i would have to put it up high...my family adopted a cat that was trained to use the litterbox in the bathtub-problem was we didnt keep in the litterbox in the tub because we only had 2 bathtubs and used them, so the cat would keep pooping in the tub! 

i actually flipped on cats 101 last night and thats what gave me the idea


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Mraymo said:


> I'd recommend a covered one, and up high would be good. Izzy likes the "tootsie roll" snack bar. I have to work hard to keep her out of it.[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh so nasty! I have heard of the "tootie roll" size. Good thing, when I go on poop patrol, they will be small!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

We keep the litter boxes (2 cats,2 boxes) in the laundry room behind a baby gate. 
Todd would love to visit the "snack bar" *eww!* so we deal with the inconvenience of the gate.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I keep my litter box in the utility room, behind a cat/dog door that Tucker doesn't know he could get through but the cat uses. The box also has a lid with a swinging door, and sits on a platform. 

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Hahahahaha Sheri, that sounds like an obstacle course to get in to!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't do it. I have a cat and can't stand the constant fur everywhere plus the tracking of litter from the litter box. You have a nice non shedding dog, keep it that way lol

Plus I noticed that far more people seem to be allergic to cats when visiting. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

I was wondering if the ones of you that have a cat have them declawed (just front?)? We are planning on getting a cat in the spring so our Pixie will have a playmate and someone told me that declawing was not allowed anymore in some states. I would think those claws could cause a lot of damage to a pup. We had a cat for 18 years and he was declawed, but I've never had both a dog and a cat.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

please don't declaw the cat. The cat has to be able to defend herself, even if is is only a quick swat to teach the dog a lesson. My dog and cat get along great and there has never been a problem.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Neither of our cats are declawed and I've never seen a scratch on Todd. They are both really good about retracting their claws when they play with him and I do clip their nails when they get long enough to get snagged in the carpet. 
Before I had my kitties I thought that i wanted to declaw them. I was curious about how it was done and so I googled declawing and was sick to my stomach when I realized that they actually cut off the end of the cats toes (usually with nail clippers)  It can also cause litterbox and temperment problems...so I chose to clip their nails instead of declawing...it only takes a minute once a week and they are great about it.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree...don't declaw...just take the tips off with clippers every week! 
As far as shedding and allergies...get a Bengal...hahahahahaha...low shedders and low allergy!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Don't de-claw. It is an awful procedure. My cats have not ever been de-clawed.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree, don't declaw! Just make sure to keep the cat's nails trimmed often. When we visit my mom (who has two cats) she always makes sure to trim the cats' nails and that works just as well.


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. My husband was also suggesting to just keep the nails clipped. We're hoping that a cat is a good addition and that Pixie will get along with him. She loves my Mom and Dad's cat, but the feeling is NOT mutual. If we get a kitten, I'd think that the cat would adjust quickly to having a dog around....


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

So, did anyone get a cat to play with the havanese???


----------

